# Dyson Grooming Tool



## IrishTiger (Nov 23, 2012)

I've heard good things about them. In fact I have one in the mail right now on the way for me. My Dyson DC-25 Animal has been my best friend! Now perhaps this brush will be the dogs best friend. 

I'd say it depends on the dog. Some like being vacuumed, some don't. 

Dyson has a return policy. You'll never know unless you give it a go!


----------



## Mbottema (Sep 3, 2012)

Please post after you've given it a try and let me know what you and your dog thought about it.
I love my vacuum so does Sandy, I may just have to give it a try.


----------



## IrishTiger (Nov 23, 2012)

Well I'll work on a review. Apparently Max does not like the Dyson (and I didn't even turn it on yet!!!) haha. He goes running up the stairs! I'm just going to have to ease him into using it. I used the tool on him tonight and he loved it - but it just wasn't connected to the vacuum. 

This could prove to be interesting and perhaps entertaining too!!! :scratchch :crossfing


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

With the Golden and now the Leonberger, I was considering getting an upright as our canister vac's bag is too small and aging.

Bogey (our 7 month old GR hates the vacuum in general). Going to have to look at how long the attachment hose is


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

FYI,

Amazon has them for $46.87....$23 less than Dyson is selling them for.


----------



## goldenwarn (Mar 14, 2013)

Amazon.com: Dyson Groom Tool / Clean Up Kit: Home & Kitchen


special on amazon just bought it today and can't wait to use it


----------



## bushmouse (Mar 18, 2013)

I've had one of the grooming tools I use with my DC25 for almost 2 years. My golden was accustomed to my vacuum at a young age so it doesn't bother him. I use the tool with and without the vacuum without any problems. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

bushmouse said:


> I've had one of the grooming tools I use with my DC25 for almost 2 years. My golden was accustomed to my vacuum at a young age so it doesn't bother him. I use the tool with and without the vacuum without any problems.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Does it reduce shedding more so than brushing? I'm considering getting one, but if brushing is just as good, I'll pass. I use an undercoat rake, pin brush, and slicker almost every day, yet there's still hair all over the place. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldenwarn (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't know about reducing shedding but compared to brushing I like it way better because I personally hate dealing with the hair!!!! it is nice because it sucks up into the vacuum cleaner and you don't have all the fly aways like you do with brushing. I am working on getting lady used to it she hates the vacuum but sadie LOVES it!!!!!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I have one that I used on Mick. He loved it. Great for when it's cold outside. All the hair goes in and no fly aways. Good thing the Dyson is bagless. The amount of hair is incredible.
Just be careful around the carrot an bee bees. The suction is sneaky.

I plan on using it on the new pup.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I went ahead and ordered it from Amazon for $41 with free shipping. Hope she isn't afraid of it! She lets me dry her off with a shop vac, so I believe it will be fine.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

I placed my order just now, Amazon does have a good deal right now, if your on the fence I would take advantage.

Amazon.com: Dyson Groom Tool / Clean Up Kit: Home & Kitchen

You pay less then normal and you get a whole package.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I received it yesterday, which is incredibly fast. I took a while to get used to, but I'm now getting the hang of it. I was skeptical at first, but I really do think it removes more hair. In addition, I don't have hair flying all over the place like I do with normal brushing. It's too soon to tell if it will result in less shedding, but I will report back on that in a few days. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmygoldenboy (Sep 12, 2010)

I can do commercials for this product! : ) Previously when I brushed "Cash" I would have to do it outside with a bag sitting next to me. Now I can do it in the house without a bag....,it's fantastic. one press of the lever, all hair collected on brush gets sucked in vacuum, so you can continue vacuuming without stopping. Cash happens to love it too, so I am lucky. The bristles are like a slicker brush. My husband bought this and I complained up until it arrived and I saw it in action-I am hooked. This is our second golden, I only wish we had it with out first dog. we ordered it from Amazon too, worth retry penny.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

After 5 days of using it, I can definitively state that there has been far less hair on the floor. A lot of hair ends up in the canister. 

Two things.....

I spend a little more time on it than I had with brushes, and Bella isn't exactly thrilled about it yet. 

I'll probably use it every other day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

